# New to sport



## Hark (Nov 29, 2010)

If I wanted to purchase a new pellet gun with a scope, what is the best one out there for the price?? Using it for rodents, and targets . Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

The first thing to understand is that this stuff is just like most other pursuits. There is no one, single "Best". There are a lot of options that are very good and some not so good and a few that are lousy.

I would go with a RWS Diana model 34, in one of its various styles. The Panther with the all black synthetic stock is nice. So are the models with wooden stocks. Add a 3-9/4-12 or similar scope(ARGUN RATED) and you have a nice package to work with.

I have one, the 34 panther and it is very nice. Also have the RWS model 48. More power, heavier, bigger and very nice. Also a couple 350 magnums, harder to hold and shoot right but very nice. If I were buying for a friend I would get a 34 panther, OR a Remington NPSS - depending no which fit him better. Both good rifles for starting as well as long time shooting. The Remington NPSS uses a gas ram and is quieter in shooting. It is better than the Trail and other models made out of the USA, in many ways.

Check out gateway to airguns as the website has a lot of information you can read, get confused by, and maybe pick up some good information to help with your choice. Just be aware you are visiting a site of enthusiasts and many are talking about the latest and newest models. So, read and learn a bit. Then decide. The RWS Diana model 34 will last a long time and is worth the dollars. If you shop around you can find some good sales on them and even some owners who have had custom tunes done and are moving to newer rifles - so the price is decent.

Whatever you decide, good luck. This stuff is a lot of fun.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Zzyzx gave some good advise. Here are a couple of links for you..

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... f71d73;www

http://www.pyramydair.com/

http://www.archerairguns.com/

http://www.archerpelletguns.com/

http://www.arld1.com/

http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/

Good luck & have fun


----------



## Hark (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for your advice and your time. That gives me a head start of looking. Hark


----------

